# Snow Geese everywhere!



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Shot a limit today in 2 hours pass shooting off the dike at Farmington! What a blast! We shot 3 1/2" #5 lead turkey loads after we took our plugs out to get 5 shots in at once. You can kill about 4 birds with 1 shot and cripple a few more if you flock shoot them right.
:lol:


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

WTF???
Its not anywhere near April 1.............hummmm........
I see the laughing smiley emotocon after the post, but.....where's the punchline or are you looking for some stimulating conversation since the forum is off season quiet???????


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: o-|| o-|| o-||


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

haha you know that this will still have a few people walking out the dike tomorrow at FB!!!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I posted this because i know of 7 guys that hunted near Delta and surrounding area and outside the Northern Zone when it was closed. Some of them shot geese, some didn't. I figured if they could do it then i could shoot lead, in a closed area, with an illegal gun and be ok with it. I didn't know about the laws and seasons. That makes me immune to any citations right? 
I also posted this to get a good laugh. Let's give Dustin a show, he already has his popcorn. :twisted: 
Seriously though, people need to read the gawddamnnnnn proc. I watched 2 orientals fishing at Syracuse Pond yesterday. One guy had caught 2 brood stock bows and kept them. No big deal right? He then proceeded to catch and attempt to keep a 3rd fish. I "politely" walked over and informed him that he was breaking the law. He said nuh uh, it says i can keep 4 trout. He has obviously not read the 2010 Proc. This kind of stupidity is what i am getting at.
P.S. He put the 3rd fish back and left post-haste. :wink:


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Agreed. 
Everyone has the right to be stupid, it is however unfortunate that there are some folks that abuse the he!! out of the privilage.

There are, however, some folks on the other side of that, that know better or should know better but do whatever anyway and rely on ignorance as their alibi. These kinds of folks need to get hucked into a old wood barn, body part stuck through a knot hole and tied off on the other end, the barn set on fire and give them a semi sharp rock and see if thier ignorance can wiggle them out of that situation.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Shot a limit today in 2 hours pass shooting off the dike at Farmington! What a blast! We shot 3 1/2" #5 lead turkey loads after we took our plugs out to get 5 shots in at once. You can kill about 4 birds with 1 shot and cripple a few more if you flock shoot them right.
> :lol:


Yeah, yeah, did you pick up yer empties?


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> > Shot a limit today in 2 hours pass shooting off the dike at Farmington! What a blast! We shot 3 1/2" #5 lead turkey loads after we took our plugs out to get 5 shots in at once. You can kill about 4 birds with 1 shot and cripple a few more if you flock shoot them right.
> ...


that's what I'm saying!!!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> > Shot a limit today in 2 hours pass shooting off the dike at Farmington! What a blast! We shot 3 1/2" #5 lead turkey loads after we took our plugs out to get 5 shots in at once. You can kill about 4 birds with 1 shot and cripple a few more if you flock shoot them right.
> ...


Hell yes, i can sell the empties after i shoot 100 boxes and buy more shells to flock shoot with! Win win!!!!!!!!!! *(())*


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> > Shot a limit today in 2 hours pass shooting off the dike at Farmington! What a blast! We shot 3 1/2" #5 lead turkey loads after we took our plugs out to get 5 shots in at once. You can kill about 4 birds with 1 shot and cripple a few more if you flock shoot them right.
> ...


Wads too.... but seriously, the way to do it is leave it all there for somebody else to pick up and then complain about the **** dike hunters who create such a mess and problem for everyone else all season long. :? 8)


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Shot a limit today in 2 hours pass shooting off the dike at Farmington! What a blast! We shot 3 1/2" #5 lead turkey loads after we took our plugs out to get 5 shots in at once. You can kill about 4 birds with 1 shot and cripple a few more if you flock shoot them right.
> :lol:


You had me goin for a sec.


----------

